# Long and Low on Lunge?



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

If possible.. how to you teach a horse to go long a low on lunge. 

I really want to get Nova stretching threw her topline while doing a lot of trot work on lunge.. but she just doesn't want to lower her head much on lunge. When I loosen the reins undersaddle she will take them right to the ground nicely.

So my question is...Is there anyway to really encourage or teach a horse to do this?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you use side reins when lunging?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

No I do not.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok... the reason your horse goes 'long and low' when being ridden is because she is looking for the contact from your hand to the bit. Try putting some side reins on her, but quite long and loose.


----------



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

While I have no problems with side reins if used correctly, I personally find a Chambon better for getting a horse to work long and low on the lunge as it doesn't try and get the horse 'on the bit' or 'in the correct frame' but simply encourages the horse to stretch down. 

However, if you are going to use any device that you're not familiar with, I recommend doing some research on it as I know that if one uses the Chambon but one does not keep the horse working properly from behind, the horse can become heavy on the forehand.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmm thats deffinatly something to try! The only side reins that I have are the vienna lunge reins. No the below picture is not my horse. 


I have never used a chambon, I wish I knew someone who had one so I could try it before buying one.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Most side reins can be adjusted to different lengths. I have never used a chambon either, to be honest I will have to research it and see how it works.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You can try double-lunging. String the line through a surcingle hole to her bit, and another through the opposite ring and attach to the opposite bit. The line on the outside will come around her haunches. Double-lunging is an excellent tool.

On a side-note, I don't think vienna's would work well for long and low, they work better for getting your horse "on the bit" because they have nowhere else to be, but I'm not sure they can "lower" enough to make it a long and low contact.


----------



## addictedtoreining (Aug 7, 2010)

Two suggestions - both I have done with my yearling.. 

1) Start with lunging extremely close.... Hold just right under the snap and then start luning your horse. The object is to keep the horses inside shoulder up and away from you. This will create a U - head close to you, shoulder up and away and hip closer... Why would this help the head set? If you get them to do this they will learn that if they keep their should up and away and head down and into the circle or you the less preassure on their nose. Do this allot and then slowly go to longer lead. It will help several things... teaches keep should up, give to preasure (horse will not pull on you), and to keep their head inside the circle. FYI - be prepared to get pulled aruond, just be patient, it takes lots of time.

2) along with above statements- I use a surcingle and bungie cords... yep bunige cords...Cut the ends off and put snaps on them... Put a your bridle on you ride with... tie the reins loose or take off. Then attach the bungie cords to surcingle and bit.. attach your lunge line tothe bit and go (switch lung rope when turn the other way).... You may have to adjust the length of the buniges (I just tie knots in them). This solves your problem and again teaches them to give to preassure. 

GL


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I like Riccil0ve's suggest of using two lunge ropes actually. You might be able to find more information on the web by searching as 'side reining'.

Like I said before, I would be hesitant to use side reins that force your horse into an outline, because this is not correct. The horse needs to learn to accept contact of her own will, not because she doesn't have any choice. Side reins should be long enough that the horse can hold her head incorrectly in my opinion.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

HorsesAreForever said:


> I have never used a chambon, I wish I knew someone who had one so I could try it before buying one.


Those are called sliding reins and they are awsome for putting their heads down.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

My guy lives in the long and low head set while on the lunge line when he's relaxed into himself. Maybe you're applying too much pressure onto your horse to get them forward so they aren't relaxing into themselves? Or maybe they need more time to relax. Cougar can be a down right scatter brain depending on his mood for the first few minutes on a lunge, and if he's right out to lunch he can be a frazzle brain for at least a half hour, though he hasn't been like that in well over a year.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

At the moment I am busy lunging Night Heat in a chambon once a week. If used correctly, this is a very good way to encourage long and low in a horse. :smile:

I would highly recommend a chambon, but if you are not sure how to use one, I suggest you get someone to help you the first few times. The website below explains the chambon pretty well, just so you get a good background on it.

CHT: The Chambon

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

This has some information on training "gadgets".

::: Sustainable Dressage - Tack & Auxillary Equipment - Gadgets & Auxiliary Equpiment :::


----------



## rush60 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi. I teach my horse to stretch on the lunge. I just lunge them at the walk keeping my line hand down and when they lower their heads I stop and praise and give a cookie. Pretty soon they are walking with their heads low all of the time trying to get the cookie then I use my line hand to cue up for raise head down for lowered head. I usually can get a horse to learn this in a couple of sessions.


----------

